# Grass Tree



## silverback404 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been collecting the stump of the Grass Tree ( used to be called Black Boy), have begun to turn some of them down but am not sure what lacqure to use to finish them off. Any ideas?:help:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Kevan. It sounds like you are turning the wood on a lathe so I've moved your thread into that section as that could make a difference. If I'm wrong let me know please.

I'm not sure what you have available in Oz so I hope some of our members from there will respond. I know that some members have been using CA type glue for finishing lately. BernieW has a thread running about his "Fair Turnings" and he used a water based lacquer on his but as I said, I don't know if it is available to you.


----------

